# O2Micro Integrated MMC/SD controller does not work on 12.3



## Peter2121 (Jul 19, 2022)

I've updated my FreeBSD installation on DELL laptop, and my SD card reader does not work anymore 

_Everything was OK on 12.2_, but now if I boot with SD card inserted - the computer does not boot with the following errors:

```
sdhci_pci0-slot0: Controller timeout
```

If I remove a card from the reader - it boots, and I get the errors in dmesg:

```
sdhci_pci0-slot0: Cannot issue a command (power=21 clock=50000000)mmcsd0: Error indicated: 4 Failed
```


```
% pciconf -lv
...
sdhci_pci0@pci0:11:0:0:class=0x080501 card=0x04931028 chip=0x82211217 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'O2 Micro, Inc.'
    device     = 'OZ600FJ0/OZ900FJ0/OZ600FJS SD/MMC Card Reader Controller'
    class      = base peripheral
    subclass   = SD host controller
none2@pci0:11:0:1:    class=0x018000 card=0x04931028 chip=0x82311217 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'O2 Micro, Inc.'
    class      = mass storage
...
```

The reader still works in Windows 7 (double boot).

Any help will be really appreciated...


----------



## Andriy (Jul 20, 2022)

Please file a problem report.


----------



## Peter2121 (Jul 20, 2022)

https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=265340


----------

